# هل المسيح  هو الله أم هو إبن الله



## الروح؟؟؟؟ (13 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال آخر هل المسبح هو الله أم هو إبن الله وهل يوجد فرق بينهما وما هو التعريف الصحيح للمسيح عند المسيحيين أن يقولوا عنه الله أم يقولوا إبن الله وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## crusader (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أين قال يسوع  انه الله المتجسد*



الروح؟؟؟؟ قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا للجميع وتحياتى لكل من شارك واجتهد فى وضع أجابه عن السؤال ولكن لى سؤال آخر هل المسبح هو الله أم هو إبن الله وهل يوجد فرق بينهما وما هو التعريف الصحيح للمسيح عند المسيحيين أن يقولوا عنه الله أم يقولوا إبن الله وتحياتى للجميع


 
*أفتح موضوع جديد و حط كل سؤال في موضوع  هذه قوانين المنتدي*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أين قال يسوع  انه الله المتجسد*



> السلام عليكم شكرا للجميع وتحياتى لكل من شارك واجتهد فى وضع أجابه عن السؤال ولكن لى سؤال آخر هل المسبح هو الله أم هو إبن الله وهل يوجد فرق بينهما وما هو التعريف الصحيح للمسيح عند المسيحيين أن يقولوا عنه الله أم يقولوا إبن الله وتحياتى للجميع


*هل انت انسان ام ابن انسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام انك انسان وابن انسان
المسيح هو الله من جهه جوهره الالهى بكونه اقنوم الكلمة الازلى
وهو ابن الله لانه ظهور الله  ورسم جوهره ومن جنس الله
الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذى  فى حضن الاب هو خبر*


----------



## crusader (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: هل المسبح هو الله أم هو إبن الله*



*الابن واحد مع الآب في الجوهر **الذي هو اللاهوت *

*فلا يمكن أن تقول أن أشعة الشمس ليست هي الشمس لأنها قد خرجت منها *

*كذلك الابن هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد *

*و كما أن أشعة الشمس لم تنفصل عن الشمس *

*كذلك الابن لم ينفصل عن الآب *
​[q-bible]


* ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب فِيَّ " (يو 10:14)*​ 
*من رآني فقد رآي الأب" (يو 14:9)*​ 
*أنا والآب واحد" ( يوحنا 14:11)*
​[/q-bible]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: هل المسبح هو الله أم هو إبن الله*


*السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسدة *

*او بتعبير آخر هو الله المتجسد . *

*واقنوم الكلمة يسمى الابن.*

*فالسيد المسيح هو ابن الله (اقنوميا) وهو الله(جوهريا).*

​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: هل المسبح هو الله أم هو إبن الله*


*المسيح هو الله ...وابن الله ... وابن الانسان *

*وكلها القاب ُلقب بها المسيح و كلها مذكورة في الانجيل *

*و اذا اردت الشواهد تستطيع قراءة الموضوع التالي *

*فهو يُذكر القاب المسيح*

*

ألوهية المسيح (شواهد من الكتاب المقدس) *​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (13 أغسطس 2010)

ابن الله = الله​ 
اللفظين صحيحين​ 
المسيح هو الله المتجسد .. 

و لفظ ابن الله معناها الله المتجسد ، او كلمة الله

وليس معناها زواج ... وولادة ... ولا تناسل إنساني 

كما ان الفكر ....... وليد العقل

و المطر ... وليد السحاب​ 
المسيح ابن الله

​


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2010)

يصح للأنسان ان يكون إبن و اب في نفس الوقت، فتستطيع ان تكون رب بيتك من ناحية عائلتك و وجودك كزوج و تستطيع في نفس الوقت ان تكون أبناً من ناحية عائلة والدك و دورك كأبن في هذه العائلة.

المسيح هو إبن الله من ناحية الإقنوم الثانية و الله من ناحية الجوهؤ الإلهي الواحد.

فالله واحد مثلث الأقانيم، الاب الكيان و الابن الكلة و الروح القدس الروح، و الثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر إلهي واحد بدون إنقسام أو فصل.


----------



## chilham (18 أغسطس 2010)

المسيح ليس إبن ا لله و ليس ا لله ا لله أحد لم يلد و لم يولد


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب متبقاش تقطع الجوابات *


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2010)

chilham قال:


> المسيح ليس إبن ا لله و ليس ا لله ا لله أحد لم يلد و لم يولد


 

*لفظ ابن الله ... لا يعني علاقة إنسانية تناسلية *

*المسيح هو الله ........... رأينا الله في المسيح *

*جاء الله إلينا .... لأننا لم نتسطيع الوصول إليه *

*هذه حقيقة عن الله ... ولو رفضتها عقائد أخرى *

*فالله يُحب الانسان ( خليقته ) أفضل ما صنع الله *

*وإن إبتعد الانسان عن الله. فالله يريد أن يقترب إليه *


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2010)

chilham قال:


> المسيح ليس إبن ا لله و ليس ا لله ا لله أحد لم يلد و لم يولد


 
كيف ستبرر كلامك هذا يوم الدينونة عندما تقف أمام المنبر الرهيب للديان السيد يسوع المسيح الذي قال:؟



 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 22 *لأَنَّ **الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ *

هل ستقول له أنك أمنت بما كتب لك في كتابك؟؟؟

كيف سترد عليه لو قال لك: *"* ولكنك سمعت كثيرا عني من المسيحيين الذين نقلوا لك كلامي هذا:



 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى **الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *




 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 8 *قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرِنَا **الآبَ وَكَفَانَا». *

 




 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 9* قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى **الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ *




 يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 30 *أَنَا وَ**الآبُ وَاحِدٌ». **"*





 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 23 *لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ **الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ. *




 متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 33 *وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. *





 لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 9 *وَمَنْ أَنْكَرَنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ يُنْكَرُ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ.* 


حينئذٍ لن تقوى على الرد عليه لكي تقول: " لقد ضللوني، ولم يكن خطئي؟" 
لأنه أعطاك نعمة العقل لتميز وتقرر لنفسك اين ومع من تريد أن تمضي حياتك الأبدية.


السيد المسيح، وهو الرب الله قبل أن تكون الخليقة، جاء الى الأرض لكي يُعَرِفُنا على الخالق ولا يبقى الخالق بعيدا عن خلقه.
الله غير المفهوم كشف نفسه لنا بتجسده في الرب يسوع المسيح، فلم يبقى إلهاً مجهولاً. ولقد قال القديس أثناثيوس: "إنه بدون معنى أن يُخلَق الإنسان ما لم يكشف الله نفسه له. "

ولكن أنقياء القلب فقط يعاينون الله كما قال السيد المسيح في موعظته على الجبل في إنجيل متى الأصحاح 5


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مايو 2011)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## شاهير (7 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> امنت بيسوع المسيح



 السلام والنعمه 

في البدء كان الكلمه والكلمه كان عند الله وكان الكلمه الله


----------



## MAJI (8 مايو 2011)

كل رجل هو ابن لرجل وكليهما يشتركان بالرجولة
والابن له كل موروثات ابيه
ولان الهنا روح فالمسيح اخذ منه كل الالوهية
ولان الهنا شاء ان يعرفنا بذاته بنفسه بعد ان انتهى دور  الانبياء  نزل الهنا الينا متواضعا بهيئة ابن انسان ليعرفنا بذاته. فكان الابن (المسيح)الاله ابن انسان ليقول لنا بنفسه 
انتم لاتستطيعون ان تخلصلوا انفسكم أإلا بي 
انا فاديكم
انا كفار ذنوبكم
لابصلاتكم الكثيرة المتكررة
ولا بصومكم وجوعكم
ولا باعمال الخير التي تفعلونها
ولا ببناء معبد لي فانا لا اسكن دار بناها من خلقته 
كل هذه الاعمال حستة لكنها لاتنجيكم 
انا فقط مخلصكم
  فالاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس 
باسم اله واحد


----------



## A-A-A (8 مايو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> كل رجل هو ابن لرجل وكليهما يشتركان بالرجولة
> والابن له كل موروثات ابيه
> ولان الهنا روح فالمسيح اخذ منه كل الالوهية
> ولان الهنا شاء ان يعرفنا بذاته بنفسه بعد ان انتهى دور الانبياء نزل الهنا الينا متواضعا بهيئة ابن انسان ليعرفنا بذاته. فكان الابن (المسيح)الاله ابن انسان ليقول لنا بنفسه
> ...


 
شكرا عزيزي


----------



## أَمَة (9 مايو 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع*

*يغلق بسبب التشتيت*​


----------

